
Continous Delivery of JuliaLang Packages. Tag a Release (Basically) Every PR - oxinabox
https://white.ucc.asn.au/2019/09/28/Continuous-Delivery-For-Julia-Packages.html
======
ChrisRackauckas
I definitely agree with this idea. If it passes tests and people want it,
release it. If you aren't confident it's good, ask for more tests before
merging.

